# best springs for a B14 200SX SE



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I have 17's and am ready to drop the car but I don't know what springs to get... I know that the front needs to be lower than the rear or it will look funny like my buddy's 200SX. what do you guys recommend... I am not looking for performance so much as I am looking for it to look right.

I wanted the TEINS but cannot get an answer as to wether they will make my rims rub.. Thats what I'm concerned with, wether I will have contact issues with the rims and wheel wells. as long as everything looks right and isn't messed up when I install the springs I will be happy. I am not looking to win any SCCA events LOL. (yet)


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well if u wanna see what tein's look like on the front of a car w/17's look at my webpage. u wont have any problems


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

thanks so much man I've been looking for exactly what you've given me.. a direct answer and a pic or two. THANK YOU KATANA!!!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

how do you like the TEINS and do you have other mods suspension wise?


----------

